# Waverly, OH - Izzy F Likes Kids O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14293206

07-30-09 Izzy is a purebred, spayed, female German Shepherd. Her only fault is that she chases cows (that is why her owner gave her up). Owner said she was good with a 3 year old child. Housebroken, leash trained. Owner gave shots so there is no record of them. Just a beautiful dog! Izzy-spayed is house trained and spayed/neutered

Pike Co DP


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

likes kids


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in Winston-Salem NC My home # is 336 699 2921. I have a 1.5yr old female GSD, and I will tgake this one if anyone can figure out how to get her here, hubby out of town, car at body shop...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If you're looking to get another, keep checking here for NC dogs. Alot of GSDs turn up in NC shelters - Gaston, Robeson, Cumberland and Columbus - they are high kill. They are much closer and practical.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Petfinder listing says adopted


----------

